# Eureka Mignon Specialita Vs Niche Zero



## mattpitts74 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi All,

I'm looking for some advice, I've been considering getting a new grinder for some time and I had pretty much settled on the Niche Zero. The grinder is 99% for espresso, although one thing that appealed about the NZ was the ability to quickly change grind settings and dial in fast without having to waste beans. Then I just missed out on ordering in the the latest batch of NZ's and it seems like there will be a fair wait time until they start taking orders again 😞

So I started looking at alterntives and as far as I can see to only real alternaive without getting a commerical grinder at a similar price point is the Eureka Mignon Specialita.

So interested to hear peoples views experinces with either of these grinders for home use single dosing, ease of use and ease of dialing in and adjusting for different brew methods?

Is this a fair comparason?

Should I just be patient and wait until NZ are availabe again?

What about Eureka being a long established company compared to Niche for backup and long term support?


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/55564-eureka-atom-75-%C2%A3699/?do=embed

just one example of people selling 'better' grinders as they now have a niche.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

mattpitts74 said:


> What about Eureka being a long established company compared to Niche for backup and long term support?


 I have never known people buying Eureka Grinders having a problem with backup and support, so far the same seems to be true for Niche. There is a specialita for sale on the forum only a few months old with almost 2 years warranty. Worth checking out the for sale area for suitable grinders..

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/forum/36-for-sale-or-swap/


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

It depends who you ask as to how successful single dosing is on the Mignon. I know a lot of people do it regularly without problems. There is likely to be more retained grind in the Mignon but it is about as good as they get.

Dialling in is easy and you have unlimited micrometric adjustment. What is not easy is switching back and forth between grind sizes, but it isn't designed to do this.

Taste wise they are a good sized high quality flat burr grinder. It is brilliant.

Back up is no problem whatsoever. The distributor in the UK are great.

Only fly in the ointment here is availability is not great at the moment and I doubt another round of lockdowns is going to help things. Personally we have none at all in stock. I think BB might.

@skylark has one for sale on here in Tiffany Blue for a very decent price with a transferable warranty. Worth investigating imo and they look fabulous in that colour.


----------



## NikC (May 6, 2020)

I was weighing up the same choice. There is a comparison on u tube worth looking at, and also a clip showing how to mod the specialists for single dosing. The reviewer kept the Niche. It was hard to find anyone directly comparing taste. In the end I decided on the Niche, based on how I will want to use the grinder and the many reviews saying how good it is. I was lucky and am in the batch due in December - can't wait!


----------



## mattpitts74 (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks guys for your thoughts, I had noticed the grinder for sale here, which was why I started looking.

Does anyone know roughly how long between batches of NZ's I assume it's some months?


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

The Mignon is a steal at the current price. Much as I love my Niche I would be seriously tempted by the Mignon if I was in your position. If you decide it isn't for you it should be easy to get your money back. (or close to it.) It would give you a grinder for now and if you don't like it, it will keep you going until you can source a Niche.


----------



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

i had a similar discussion with myself during the first lockdown, the immediacy of availability of the specialita and the fact that i am happy to hand grind for the odd filter that i drink won it for me.

the price of specialita + aergrind was probably around the same as the niche, but i can now take the aergrind with me when i go away.


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

I watched @DavecUK review of the speciality 75, and the purge it required was probably a couple of beans, and it then knocked out an espresso dose in about 4 seconds - which if you cohabit with a non espresso loving person is a huge bonus, if every coffee is accompanied by a moan about that bloody grinder  The niche doesn't appear to be faster or quieter than my rocky, so wouldn't be considered an upgrade by some.......


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

GrahamS said:


> I watched @DavecUK review of the speciality 75, and the purge it required was probably a couple of beans, and it then knocked out an espresso dose in about 4 seconds - which if you cohabit with a non espresso loving person is a huge bonus, if every coffee is accompanied by a moan about that bloody grinder  The niche doesn't appear to be faster or quieter than my rocky, so wouldn't be considered an upgrade by some.......


 The Speciality 75 is an excellent grinder and the purge was between 1-3g working from memory, I am pretty sure the detail is in the review.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

I have an Atom 75 on my bench currently and I have used the Olympus 75 extensively which is very closely related.

They are a different beast to the Niche but they are outstanding grinders.


----------



## pcump84 (Nov 1, 2020)

I think I am pulled by the single dosing capabilities of the Niche - I just struggle to justify the cost to my wife, who insists the cheap one from a supermarket will do the same job!


----------

